# Portugal Immigration



## RussellKerry (1 mo ago)

Do I need a visa to immigrate to Portugal with an EU passport? Looking at farming in Portugal


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

If you have a valid EU passport your may live and work anywhere in the EU. There are rules about how long which is mainly when a "holiday" becomes "living here" then you have to do some paperwork and register but still no visa.


----------

